# Hebden Bridge anyone been?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are off for the weekend to check out the Hebden Bridge CC site.
Can anyone recommend places to visit or eat in the area.
James


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi James,

I have not been to the cc site but I have been Hebden Bridge....place to visit?

Howarth many interesting things to see

B6625 Lake bank by Hollingworth off the A58 (you can eat by the lake)

Skipton

Many places to visit it depends what you are looking for and how far you want to travel.

Steve.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hebden Bridge*

Hi

Quite a lot to do round and about.

1) Halifax town centre and the Peace Hall

2) Hebden Bridge - is the Walkleys Clog factory still open

3) Hebden Bridge - horse drawn canal ride - check with tourist office

4) Haworth - just up the road

Loads more in the area. Let me have an idea of what sort of thing you are looking to do.

Russell


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Hebden Bridge*

CC site is at Mytholmroyd and is pleasant enough with nice wardens. No toilet block. Water pressure on site is very high and we could not use our flexi hose to fill the tanks as a result. Was there a few weeks ago - go at least once a year.

You can walk into Mytholmroyd and then along the canal to Hebden Bridge. Enough there on a nice day to keep you occupied.

You can drive up to Oxenhope and get the steam train to Haworth or beyond.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, was there a month ago. Did you know there is a CL right next to the CC site at Mythomeroyd £4 a night. No hard standing though. We went principally to do some walking so didn't eat out. Easy walks along canal to Hebden Bridge (about half an hour. You can walk the canal the other way to Sowerby Bridge approx 9 miles round trip. Best pies I've ever tasted in Hebden Bridge at little baker in small square you can't miss it. Had a great 4 days great walking area and friendly people.


----------



## Blueflag (May 16, 2007)

Walk down the hill towards Mytholmroyd and the shoulder of mutton pub is on your left just after the railway bridge, great roasts, they only serve for a limited time though, starting at 7 pm.
Going uphill from the site is a nice pub on your left, didn't eat there but the beer's good!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Used to be the centre for cord trousers. The last company I remember is the Hebden bridge cord company.


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Agree very pleasant quiet site but now closed until March/Apr

Keith


----------

